# Savage 25



## Gus_13 (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried to do a search for any topics on this before I posted this one. The search here is different from other sites I've been on.

Has anyone had any experience with the Savage 25? It comes in some great calibers .17 Hornet, .204r, 222rem, 223 rem. It looks interesting but the bolt looks much different than other savage models. I'm a fan of what savage puts out mostly so this interested me as it wasn't too expensive and it would be my first coyote rifle. Most of my shots are going to be in the 50-300 yards. 300 is MAX if they just hang up in the field. Lots of pasture land for me to hunt, my parents have a large cattle farm.

Any input would be great! Also suggestions in the $400-600 range.

Thanks!


----------



## Gus_13 (Dec 27, 2012)

300 yard shots would be rare and won't be attempted for a long while I should point out. Not really looking to just snipe dogs right off the bat. Even better if I can get them in shotgun range.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You won't go wrong with a savage IMO.

The 25 is a T-bolt

Go 204 Ruger ! Definitly not the 222 as it is near obsolesence.


----------



## Gus_13 (Dec 27, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You won't go wrong with a savage IMO.
> 
> The 25 is a T-bolt
> 
> Go 204 Ruger ! Definitly not the 222 as it is near obsolesence.


204 is high on my list. Looks like it would be able to handle anything I would need it for. Dogs and occasional fox. I def don't need another deer rifle. Plus the allure of the 204 has pulled me in since I saw it. A round worth getting into reloading for because of how young it is.

Any negatives to a T-bolt? I'm a fan of the polymer stock of the 25 is why I looked at it.


----------



## Possum325 (Dec 28, 2012)

If they made a 25 in 22-250 I'd be all over it. I own a .204 and .223 so not really in that market. Like the price and Boddington wrote a good review of it in Predator Xtreme.

The .204 is a fun rifle and as econimical as they come (around $1 per trigger pull). Mine is in an Encore and it simply implodes critters. Little fur damage.


----------

